# AutoData 3.24 Doesn't work



## Turokas (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi. I had autodata 3.18 and i guessed that it would be good to upgrade to AD 3.24. Everything went perfectly, but when i started it it showd Autodata doesnt work. I use vista. Its like don't send in XP. Next day ill try to film it. Thanks for any advises.


----------



## Turokas (Nov 22, 2009)

It says Autodata stoped working when i turn it on. Any 1 have any solutions?


----------

